# Lake Jackson - Florala



## FishWalton

Anyone here have any experience on Lake Jackson at Florala? Always heard it's tough to do much catching up there, but do hear of a decent bass and crappie report on rare occasion. 
Going up there Monday with a friend to put his new high-dollar Humminbird through the paces and see how it works, etc. Don't know a thing about the lake as to structure, holes, what bites, etc., the usual. We will be taking a little crappie gear, just in case. 
Any info would be helpful.


----------



## Yellow River Cat

I’m not going to be much help but one of my buddies has had great luck crappie fishing Lake Jackson
He trolls live bait most of the time and will drop anchor when he gets a bite and will move on after 20 minuets if no other bites
I’ve fished Point A with him but never Jackson 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishWalton

That's a big help....confirms there are crappie in the lake. It's big so will take some exploring. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Yellow River Cat

One more thing if you launch at the Alabama ramp then you need Alabama license. Florida ramp is right before the state line and Florida license is good for the whole lake. FWIW


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishWalton

Was not aware FL license good for whole lake. Since I'm well over the hill and don't need a FL license I just wonder if I can fish the whole lake based on FL residence? Just wondering though for I do have a full year non-resident AL license. I fish other places in Alabama.


----------



## Yellow River Cat

Don’t know but would think you could, I just know if you launch on the Alabama side it’s Alabama rules and license. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RAZORBACK101

*I’ve camped*

I’ve camped and fished a few times The lake is about 500acers and clear. Ive always caught fish there. Caught several messes of bluegill right from the bank at the campground.The bass fishing is also good early and late. Even better after dark. Don’t try to fish on the weekend. To many wake boats.


----------



## Jason

I've never crappie fished it...Caught tons of pike and smaller bass outta there though. Most fishermen I see stick around the south/east side of the lake. Good to go during the week, weekend traffic of jet skis and tubers are plentiful...


----------



## FishWalton

Jason said:


> I've never crappie fished it...Caught tons of pike and smaller bass outta there though. Most fishermen I see stick around the south/east side of the lake. Good to go during the week, weekend traffic of jet skis and tubers are plentiful...


Gives us a starting point.Thanks. I assume your Pike is my Jack...LOL Love eating those things.


----------



## Jason

fishwalton said:


> Gives us a starting point.Thanks. I assume your Pike is my Jack...LOL Love eating those things.



Yepper.... pike / jack. Tomatoe-tomato:thumbsup:


----------



## FishWalton

*Update*

As planned hit Jackson this morning. Was in no rush so we launched about 7:30.....1 crappie, 1 jack, 1 bass.....all released. Encountered 'ol timer at the Florida ramp who claimed he has been catching the heck out of bream and shellcracker sitting right there at the ramp...but not this morning. We launched at the park ramp in Florala...$2.00 fee, but we didn't notice the box until we got back and the park attendant was there collecting the fees. 

Anyway, we covered a good bit of the lake primarily looking with a Humminbird Helix 10 DI/SI with mega imaging. Deepest water we encountered was about 12 ft. Way out from the shore we found large areas of beds we figured were old bream beds. Buddy reminded me crappie don't make beds like bream.

The most fish we saw were in about 10 ft water holding in thick grass that was about 1 1/2 feet off the bottom. Plenty of fish all over the place in deep water grass. We long lined them and jigged them using the anchor lock on the Minn Kota...... No bites jigging. We did not have any kind of live bait. The Water is just like Lake Cassidy and Lake DeFuniak....very clear. No doubt there are some deep water springs feeding this lake. The lake holds crappie, bream bass, and catfish.
Just remember it’s very clear so fish accordingly.

The Humminbird Helix 10 with DI/SI and Mega Imaging is beyond anything I have ever seen in a fish finder. My first experience with such high tech equipment. We saw numerous large areas of old beds and some held just a few fish. I can only imagine what it will be like about April or May. 





 Sort of shaky video







JBH


----------



## joshuae2

Nice report, never heard of anyone catching much in Lake Jackson and I've lived in PDL just about my whole life.


----------



## FishWalton

joshuae2 said:


> Nice report, never heard of anyone catching much in Lake Jackson and I've lived in PDL just about my whole life.


Same here. I think it could be the clear water. It's like Cassidy which I have fished a number of times with limited results. However, after seeing so many old bream beds over a large area way out in the lake I plan to spend a little time up there poking around and fishing a little long lining for crappie this fall season...Next spring maybe a bit of looking for bream beds.


----------



## Bamasippi

For years I’ve heard people say you need Bama license if you launch Bama side.. called the state office and was told that was a myth and that either states license would suffice in the lake no matter where you put in. Then talked to a FWC officer who told me the same. Anywho I’ve found the best way to catch crappie up there is on live shinners, cloudy day, with a breeze... water is to clear to fish a calm sunny day. Fish can see what is after them to well!


----------



## FishWalton

Bamasippi said:


> For years I’ve heard people say you need Bama license if you launch Bama side.. called the state office and was told that was a myth and that either states license would suffice in the lake no matter where you put in. Then talked to a FWC officer who told me the same. Anywho I’ve found the best way to catch crappie up there is on live shinners, cloudy day, with a breeze... water is to clear to fish a calm sunny day. Fish can see what is after them to well!



Very good to know. Next question would be which state rules apply for fish size/limits. May depend on which state you are from?


----------



## Bamasippi

Not sure exactly. I was told it is based off your license.. I never asked the state office in Montgomery nor the officer.. I just made sure my fish were legal by both state laws... I wonder how it would be for me since I hold license in both states? Maybe I should call fwc or Alabama fisheries again


----------



## Jason

fishwalton said:


> As planned hit Jackson this morning. Was in no rush so we launched about 7:30.....1 crappie, 1 jack, 1 bass.....all released. Encountered 'ol timer at the Florida ramp who claimed he has been catching the heck out of bream and shellcracker sitting right there at the ramp...but not this morning. We launched at the park ramp in Florala...$2.00 fee, but we didn't notice the box until we got back and the park attendant was there collecting the fees.
> 
> Anyway, we covered a good bit of the lake primarily looking with a Humminbird Helix 10 DI/SI with mega imaging. Deepest water we encountered was about 12 ft. Way out from the shore we found large areas of beds we figured were old bream beds. Buddy reminded me crappie don't make beds like bream.
> 
> The most fish we saw were in about 10 ft water holding in thick grass that was about 1 1/2 feet off the bottom. Plenty of fish all over the place in deep water grass. We long lined them and jigged them using the anchor lock on the Minn Kota...... No bites jigging. We did not have any kind of live bait. The Water is just like Lake Cassidy and Lake DeFuniak....very clear. No doubt there are some deep water springs feeding this lake. The lake holds crappie, bream bass, and catfish.
> Just remember it’s very clear so fish accordingly.
> 
> The Humminbird Helix 10 with DI/SI and Mega Imaging is beyond anything I have ever seen in a fish finder. My first experience with such high tech equipment. We saw numerous large areas of old beds and some held just a few fish. I can only imagine what it will be like about April or May.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcWWE_4PfvI Sort of shaky video
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qz7-dP36GEY
> 
> 
> JBH



Getting delivery of the new camper next week and a buddy wants to go camp at Frank Jackson so that may be our maiden voyage if it all works out!!!


----------



## FishWalton

*Jug fishing at Lake Jackson*

Curious about jug fishing on Lake Jackson in Florala. Called the state fish and game office in Andalusia this morning. I know jug fishing is legal in Alabama. Andalusia office said the lake belongs to the City of Florida and to check with them. Spoke to the Mayor and he said he had never been asked this before. He didn't really have a definitive answer other than "probably not" since the lake has so many ski boats. Of course this is in the warm months. Understand that. But this is not the case year round, especially during the week. So it seems the answer is in limbo. He did say check back with him in a month. I guess he will ask around, talk to city council, or whatever, and come up with something to address the question. Will see a month from now.


----------



## olegator

FishWalton said:


> *Jug fishing at Lake Jackson*
> 
> Curious about jug fishing on Lake Jackson in Florala. Called the state fish and game office in Andalusia this morning. I know jug fishing is legal in Alabama. Andalusia office said the lake belongs to the City of Florida and to check with them. Spoke to the Mayor and he said he had never been asked this before. He didn't really have a definitive answer other than "probably not" since the lake has so many ski boats. Of course this is in the warm months. Understand that. But this is not the case year round, especially during the week. So it seems the answer is in limbo. He did say check back with him in a month. I guess he will ask around, talk to city council, or whatever, and come up with something to address the question. Will see a month from now.


J.B. did you ever get an answer from the Mayor about jug fishing? mThanks


----------



## FishWalton

olegator said:


> J.B. did you ever get an answer from the Mayor about jug fishing? mThanks


Yes I did. Seems the city has the say on Jackson. Alabama Fish Dept referred me to the city. Contacted the Mayor. Hmmmmm......jugging question had never come up. He had to scratch around for an answer. He did call back. Appeared he apparently consulted some of the city council, etc., and the consensus was it should probably not be allowed. If I lived up there I would have pursued the matter at a council meeting to get a more definitive answer. They apparently don't have a formal rule on the matter unless one was adopted after I brought it to their attention.


----------



## olegator

Guess we just need to go do some jug fishing and see what happens? You go first.


----------



## FishWalton

olegator said:


> Guess we just need to go do some jug fishing and see what happens?  You go first.



LOL............


----------

